# Engine rebuild/reconditioned supply and install garages



## alexioan (4 mo ago)

Hi All

Can anyone recommend a garage that does engine rebuilds/supplies and installs reconditioned engines in London or around London?

I did put my details on various websites and got a lot of quotes but they all seem to come from Hainault Industrial Park, 11-17 Fowler Road ILFORD IG63UJ and can't find many reviews on any of them so I'm a bit reluctant.

Many thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

alexioan said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone recommend a garage that does engine rebuilds/supplies and installs reconditioned engines in London or around London?
> 
> ...


You will get a better reply posting in the mk 1 2 or 3 forums


----------

